

Django is only a framework - alonsebastian
http://blog.alonsebastian.com.ar/post/15396980983/django-is-only-a-framework

======
kenny_r
The beauty of frameworks is that you _only_ need to focus on creating the
content and user experience.

Much of the less interesting things like security features (think CSRF or
salting passwords) have been taken care of by experts.

Frameworks also promote best practices (this is especially true for RoR) and
take away the hassle of dealing with a database by providing a nice ORM layer.

~~~
alonsebastian
I know. However most people often miss this, that's the whole point of it.
Real content comes from developers, not framework.

